# [SOLVED] win 7 nfs



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

hi

i have installed win 7.i need some file to get from my laptop travelmate 4720 which is running on linux (more specifically with OEL 5.2).i am a bit lazy @ home,so i want to transfer my file over nfs to windows 7.ie. i shall make a folder as "/share" which will contain all folders and documents and songs movie files and i shall access it from my win 7 x64 OS machine.i have already setup nfs on my laptop but stuck to do it windows 7,because mount command doesn't work in it.SO to be very specific:


1)what nfs client shall i install on win7 machine??

regards

NB:- http://www.google.co.in/#hl=en&sour...+nfs+client+for+windows+7&fp=90b51df4a597bf0f i searched on google but got this link but my WOT said some them with a virus red alert....so i am confused a bit here......


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

Why not just use samba.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

1)Am i conceptually wrong???

2)give me the link for samba client for win 7 x64.....


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

after a lots of googling i have reached to :


```
mount -u:root -p:bhaat123 \\192.168.1.4\Share T:
```
its mounting although but after a sometime its sayin when i am trin to access it again (obviously by clicking on it from My Computer)

```
location is not available
T:\ not Accessible 

The Semaphore Time Out Period has Expired
```
and in the cmd its staying in place for ever:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tiklu>T:
```
and ping statistic is:


```
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.4:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
```


```
C:\Users\Tiklu>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8863:801d:cf59:bfce%14
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d69:e698:6982:85be%11
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{51C47E2E-7157-45EA-A329-5E7E661C3324}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:cf2e:3096:245b:1693:8a3d:36ec
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::245b:1693:8a3d:36ec%13
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1850A95F-44E6-4CEE-98E6-D1F2BE079997}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

C:\Users\Tiklu>
```
what to do?why telnet adapter is not answering also?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

Hi,

Let me see if I can help here a little bit. It seems as though the OP has installed window 7 on his laptop as well as OEL. I would like to know what file system you installed windows 7 using, is it NTFS? I am not familiar with the nfs file system unless you are talking about a network file system. 

There is a program that is called NTFS-3G. This program allows you to connect to NTFS file systems from a virtually any other modern file system. It might be what they OP needs.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*



wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me see if I can help here a little bit. It seems as though the OP has installed window 7 on his laptop as well as OEL. I would like to know what file system you installed windows 7 using, is it NTFS? I am not familiar with the nfs file system unless you are talking about a network file system.
> 
> ...


No,i have installed it on a PC.At my home i Have 2 PC and 1 Laptop.

I am running nfs server on that Laptop from OEL 5.2.this laptop contain a folder /Share i want to access it from the PC which is running by Win 7.

And also i want to Share the D: of that PC through the Laptop by NFS (Network File System)



i have done the first part ie. i can access /Share from Windows after installing that NFS client.but its a bit slower.

But to share windows file system over NFS what to do?

regards


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

Have a look at this. It should help you with getting it to work.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*



wmorri said:


> Have a look at this. It should help you with getting it to work.


thanx for the link....


linux part i had already done.stuck on win 7 node mann.....because win 7 do not have any nfs server....so i cant export my d drive....


regards


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: win 7 nfs*



csayantan said:


> 1)Am i conceptually wrong???
> 
> 2)give me the link for samba client for win 7 x64.....


Run Samba as a server on your Linux machine if you need to access files on it from your Windows Computers. Or use the Samba client if you need to go the other way around.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: win 7 nfs*



csayantan said:


> i have already setup nfs on my laptop but stuck to do it windows 7,because mount command doesn't work in it.SO to be very specific:


Did you install Client Services for NFS on your Windows 7 computer?


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*



Squashman said:


> Did you install Client Services for NFS on your Windows 7 computer?


yap mann.
but wanna share my d drive to access thT DRIVE FROM linux


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

Hi,

I went back to the original question and started over, as I was getting a little lost. From that question and the link that you gave I had an idea. So I went to download.com and searched for nfs clients. Have a look at some of them and see which one you would like to use. All the downloads from there are safe so you don't have to worry about getting spyware, malware, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

i cant guess your idea unless you explain it :lol: ........... going to dl and install 
Omni-NFS Server 4.3


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

In the first post that you started the thread with you posted this


> NB:- http://www.google.co.in/#hl=en&sourc...b51df4a597bf0f i searched on google but got this link but my WOT said some them with a virus red alert....so i am confused a bit here......


You said that you got a virus red alert, and were a bit confused. So I went to download.com and did a search for nfs clients. The link with what I found is above, and all the downloads there get
scanned for viruses and spyware. So that is what I meant by you don't have to worry about getting spyware and malware.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

ok man none of them are freeware so i stuck again...........
its training and only for home purpose so (may be a bit optimistic ) i want a freeware....


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

So you need a free way to do this. I don't know if you are comfortable with using the command line on windows but you can set up a nfs client with this. I will also see if anyone in the windows forums have any ideas for nfs clients that are free.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

done this stuff already from cmd.

stuck to getting the *my d: (any) drive* to access those drive from oel 5.2.

regards


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

so i have done some click work and come up with some link can you say on which *open-source* product i can bet?

http://solarwinds-exchange-monitor.software.informer.com/1.0/
http://software.informer.com/getfree-opensource-nfs-server-windows/
http://software.informer.com/getfree-windows-nfs-server-open-source/
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=open+source+nfs+server+for+windows+7&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

if anyone have any idea plz share


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

Hi, 



> http://solarwinds-exchange-monitor.s...ormer.com/1.0/


This isn't the one that you want. This is more for monitoring MS Exchange Servers.

Some of those seem interesting, but not quite what you are looking for. I will post this in the Staff section and see if we get any bitters.

Cheers!


----------



## taurusia72 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

Hi csayantan, welcome to TSF.

Hope this will help, this will allow Linux to access Windows Drive

1.On Windows 7 machine:
1.1 Share the drive on Windows 7 so that linux can access.
Note: Ensure that "Everyone" is add in the Share Permissions

2. On Linux Machine:

2.1 Create a folder to mount windows 7 Drive
*sudo mkdir -p /mnt/Win7_share*
The -p switch tells mkdir to create the entire directory tree if it doesn't exist. Change the share name to fit your environment. 

2.2 Mount Windows 7 drive to Linux folder
*sudo mount -t cifs //<ip host>/share /mnt/Win7_share -o username=user,password=password*
<ip host> : ip address of Windows 7
share : share name of drive or folder
-o : option to include. In this case, username and password.
username : User account of Windows 7
password : Password of user account

3. Verify Windows 7 data is at /mnt/Win7_share.
*ls -l /mnt/Win7_share*


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

@taurusia its not the thing as i want;
in my case linux is sharing the directories to a win xp sp3 / 7 machine ....


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: win 7 nfs*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...88-601B-44F1-81A4-02878FF11778&displaylang=en

LOOK IT WILL HELP YOU ......................

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310168

IT WILL HELP YOU TO CONFIGURE THE "SFU"

THX ALL YOU M8 .....................................................


----------

